# الطباعة باللغة العربية ببرنامج الأوتوكاد



## أحمد صلاح عبود (30 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم..
:18: لديَّ مشكلة في البرنامج AutoCAD وهي عند الكتابة باللغة العربية في برنامج الأوتوكاد 2006 أو 2007 وعند إجراء الطباعة تظهر الكتابة بشكل أحرف منفصلة ومعكوسة !!!؟.. فما هو السبب في ذلك؟؟ وكيف تتم المعالجة لكي تظهر الكتابة بشكل صحيح أثناء عملية الطباعة؟... شكرا ً


----------



## laive (8 فبراير 2009)

مساء الخير... لتعديل الكتابة كي تظهر بالشكل الصحيح لبرنامج اوتوكاد اتبع الخطةات التالية .


format

stayl texet

new.stayle name 

font 


( hight( 0.6 

ملاحظة :- معامل مقياس الرسم* الارتفاع المطلوب 

و HIGHT = ارتفاع الكتابة المطلوبة والافضل دائما تكون (0.6

والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## smasem66 (8 فبراير 2009)

اعتقد ان الفونت المستخدم ليس موجود لديك
او انك تقوم بالطباعه على طابعة لا تتقبل الفنوتات التقليديه العربية مثل Traditional Arabic وخلافه ولكي تقوم بطباعه صحيحه يجب عليك استخدام فونت سوسه SOSA ابحث عنه على النت ستجده وقم بنسخه ولصقه في ملف الفونت في الاوتوكاد ثم اكتب به ستحل مشكلتك ان شاء الله


----------



## طاهر ملحم (9 فبراير 2009)

والله نفس المشكله كنت اواجهه بس اكو برنامج اسمه GI-Arabic now بامكانك من خلاله الكتابه بالعربي


----------



## hossamelden (9 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم معظم ماكينات الطباعة تقراء الفونت للكاد رموز فعند الكتابة باللغة العربية يتم الكتابة بفنط اكس ارب احسن الخطوط المقروة للماكينة في حالة الطباعة واللة الموفق
الفرعون الصغير


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (10 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ً جزيلا ً على ردودكم.. لقد استخدمت جميع الخطوط العربية ولم تفي بالغرض حتى الخط سوسة موجود لديَّ وبقت نفس المشكلة لكن الطريقة التالية هي كانت الحل والحمد لله..

* لطباعة اللغة العربية في برنامج الأوتوكاد بشكل صحيح اتبع الخطوات التالية:

1. أعطِ أمر الطباعة ( Ctrl+P )
2. أختر نوع الطابعة المطلوبة
3. إذهب إلى خواص الطابعة من Properties
4. من شريط القوائم Device and Document Settings أختر Graphics
5. أختر الأمر true type text <As text> 
بدلا ً من الأمر true type <As graphics>
6. أختر ( OK ® save changes to the following file: ® OK ® OK )


----------



## newart (16 مارس 2009)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــكور يهندسة وجاري التجربة وانشاء الله تنجح


----------



## newart (16 مارس 2009)

عزيزي لقد قمت بالتجربة والعملية حلت لي المشكلة التي كنت اعاني منها ولكن واهههههههههههه من لاكن 
لقد ظهرت مشكلة عكس الخطوط في الخطوط السابقة التي لم يكن بها مشكلة اصلاً عند الطباعة السابقة
فما هي المشكلة واين الحل
وانا بالانتظار​


----------



## محمد الشنابلة (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اقوم بالطباعة على ماكنة hp5500ps وتظهر الخطوط العربي بشكل جيد اذا استخدمت ورق A2 ولكن 
عند الطباعة على حجم اكبر تظهر الخطوط بشكل معكوس 
ارجو الافادة مع الشكر


----------



## z002s (14 يوليو 2009)

مشكور على الحل قمت بالتجربة ونجحت معي علما اني استخدم اوتوكاد 2009


1. أعطِ أمر الطباعة ( Ctrl+P )
2. أختر نوع الطابعة المطلوبة
3. إذهب إلى خواص الطابعة من Properties
4. من شريط القوائم Device and Document Settings أختر Graphics
5. أختر الأمر true type text <As text> 
بدلا ً من الأمر true type <As graphics>
6. أختر ( OK ® save changes to the following file: ® OK ® OK )


----------



## بهاء اسماعيل (18 يوليو 2009)

مرحبا شباب
شكرا كتير الكم لانه هيك انحلت عندي المشكلة


----------



## محمد عبد الرحيم ح (20 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا تمت الطباعه بنجاح الف شكر


----------

